# Need Transportation to Summit County from Denver?



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)

*.*

:happy: ........


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

DriveOn said:


> Check out our page!
> 
> REMOVED BY MODERATOR
> 
> ...





First question. How much does it cost? The rate section isn't a rate section. It is a "e-mail for rate" section. Going to Breck in March and maybe interested In your services.


----------



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)

:hairy: ljo


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Glidinhigh said:


> First question. How much does it cost? The rate section isn't a rate section. It is a "e-mail for rate" section. Going to Breck in March and maybe interested In your services.


Save yourself the headache, this guy isn't worth your time or money. Do the CME or Peak One Express or established and reputable brands that offer the mountain shuttle service.


----------



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)

Till ya get there homie!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Clearly you're too incompetent to read the forum rules. Sucks to suck.


----------



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)

Usa usa usa


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only one holding on is you. I just asked what you're going to offer the community since you feel you can spam. Don't be such a little bitch.


----------



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)

Smokeeeeee on the water......


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

DriveOn said:


> In time for 2015, we’re proud to announce our official launch ringing in the New Year with the Dirty Dozen Brass Band. We’re providing transportation for the band when they play in Telluride and Aspen, 12/30 and 12/31.


What's your point? Both threads now you've announced this pointless bit.


----------



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor guy thinks he's offering some new service that has never been offered before.


----------



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)

Merry Christmas!! Butthurt Advenger!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> What's your point? Both threads now you've announced this pointless bit.


No point! No point attahl! But Yew knou that cuz yew Rrrrr plenty familiaRrrrr with Ssspam! :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I know myself real well. I also know when someone is not contributing shit to the community.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I know myself real well. I also know when someone is not contributing shit to the community.


Ohhh I completely disagree here, as you'll find that he is contributing shit!!!!!


----------



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)

So trolling threads and the use of profanity is contributing? :no1:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

DriveOn said:


> It even states you may get abuse lol


You said it yourself!!!!!

What are we doin wrong then?????


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DriveOn said:


> So trolling threads and the use of profanity is contributing? :no1:


Oh sorry did my use of fuck, shit, ass, pussy, hooker boots, queef, dildo, anal raping, fart, crap, cunt, twat, fucktard, fuckery, douche, douche bag, douche muffin, douche kitten, gnargoyle, and snow carney offend you?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DriveOn said:


> So trolling threads and the use of profanity is contributing? :no1:


It can be! Absolutely! When it's directed at someone spamming the forum? Sure! It can get quite competitive and creative as we each attempt to outdo one another in new and interesting attempts at shredding the soulless bastards into little pieces! 

It's almost _always_ extremely entertaining. Once the snow has gone, Many's the warm spring or summers day passed idly by on this Forum as some new troll or idiot spammer is slowly but inevitably, emotionally castrated and intellectually ripped to shreds!!! Some of them have even cried!! Honest to god,..! Genuine crocodile tears and everything!! :jumping1:  Awesome!!

Now, having spent 4 years in the military as a USN corpsman, attached to a Marine infantry Battalion for 3+ years. After my Honorable Discharge, I worked construction for the better part of 15 years! Now, a truck driver for the last 7 years,..?

I have an _"On The Job PHD"_ with regards to the creative use of profanity!!

_This place,..???? _ This place has definitely taught me a new thing or two in the last 4 years! :laugh: So,..? Be forewarned! We can and will be relentless in pursuit of your very life's blood if we feel you've disrespected us!!!! :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

On a plus side you did pay for lifetime membership.


----------



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)

AMERICA merica


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I clearly see you might suffer from down syndrome as you can't comprehend what spamming is. Even after being directed to the rules that define what it is here. Perhaps you should check the exhaust on your Sprinter van as it is more than likely leaking and causing brain damage. 

All this is pretty much bumping is how much of a douche nozzle you look like. It's burying that original link under pages of responses of people mocking you.


----------



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)

Drive On !!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

DriveOn said:


> To me what you are doing is spamming. Spamming pure junk only a 12 year old finds funny.
> 
> No need to keep bumping threads I guess! Thanks for the help!


Well if I'm providin entertainment for the youth of today, my job is done!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww he ignored me. I guess pointing out he was offering nothing and spamming is just such a bad thing. WAH WAH I PLAY BY MY RULES WAH WAH DON'T CALL ME OUT!

Hope he's happy with his choice of sucking, I'll keep recommending people don't use him.


----------



## DriveOn (Oct 1, 2014)

Tupac Lives!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DriveOn said:


> *To me what you are doing is spamming. Spamming pure junk only a 12 year old finds funny.*





Mizu Kuma said:


> Well if I'm providin entertainment for the youth of today, my job is done!!!!!


 :blink: Funny,.. I can think of dozens of people right offhand, who have become very _very_ rich by pandering to the fickle and tasteless desires of twelve year olds and the crap they find humorous!! 



…So whatcher point? Oh wait, you've ignored that question already! Never mind!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DriveOn said:


> *I never intended to break any rules or spam my company.* I thought maybe someone out there that needs a private driver may want to know and use our service. The American Dream is not dead it is just suffocated by those that have nothing better to do. :roadrage:


Intent is how you perceive it. You clearly broke the rules, even after I posted them for you to comprehend. You then became butt hurt and tried to use some overtly over the top logic to play the victim. No one likes someone that pretends to be a victim. You should probably take that Sprinter van and drive off a cliff.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Fuck!
Can you troll police on here move on?
This is FUCKING BORING!
You made your point.

Every fucking time someone or some company comes on here and you feel they have posted inappropriately, you guys drag it out into a multi-page thread of who can come up with the most abuse.

Fucking. Boring.

Report it to a mod for deletion and move on for fuck sake!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Fuck!
> Can you troll police on here move on?
> This is FUCKING BORING!
> You made your point.
> ...


:blink: Well,.. _you_ read it!  :rofl4:

Besides,.. That's no fun!! Here it is, it's going on day *three* of my dealing with insomnia now that I'm back on opiates for pain,..! Seriously, WTF else have I got too do? Can't sleep, can't snowboard, can't work, no money!!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> Fuck!
> Can you troll police on here move on?
> This is FUCKING BORING!
> You made your point.
> ...


And yet you respond. Why? Because you feel you have something to offer? No because you just want to voice your opinion that doesn't matter.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohhh shit!!!!!

Does this mean I've gotta return the new uniforms????? :eyetwitch2:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And yet you respond. Why? Because you feel you have something to offer? No because you just want to voice your opinion that doesn't matter.


Please point me to the forum rules defining opinions that matter.
Or are you judge and jury on that?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> Please point me to the forum rules defining opinions that matter.
> Or are you judge and jury on that?


That's right yours doesn't matter.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I was too late to catch him in this thread before he altered his posts. Some of the good one, the ones showing what kind of douche he really is are still here, quoted in other peoples posts.
I managed to quote most of his comments I think in his other spam,.. er, I mean thread.  But he was still able to change some that hadn't been quoted. Oh well,.. we all know what it means when someone does that so it's not like he'll be forgotten and forgiven for it! 

Still, Here's what's left of his altered & edited replies. Judging by a few of them, I'm betting some of these are probably going to be something he wishes he'd thought thru a little more thoroughly before posting as well. :laugh:

Anyway, here they are QTF;



DriveOn said:


> :happy: ........





DriveOn said:


> :hairy: ljo





DriveOn said:


> Till ya get there homie!





DriveOn said:


> Usa usa usa





DriveOn said:


> Smokeeeeee on the water......





DriveOn said:


>





DriveOn said:


> Merry Christmas!! Butthurt Advenger!!!





DriveOn said:


> So trolling threads and the use of profanity is contributing? :no1:





DriveOn said:


> AMERICA merica





DriveOn said:


> Drive On !!!!!





DriveOn said:


> Tupac Lives!


----------

